# Buying maybe ???



## NW engr (Dec 24, 2015)

Just join the forum yesterday. Getting in to the hobby in later years and need some input. A guy has a HO layout for sale for 2500 about 20 miles from me that is 12x8 with another section that is 8x4. Has 25 engines many many rail cars. two cities that light up. turn table and much more. 12x8 come a part in 4 pcs. for easy moving. lots of boxes of stuff. He said he had over 8500. in it. Being new to the hobby what do I look for so I don't get burned? Any help would be appreciated . Pics attached.






































Thanks


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am no expert on assessing value, but it would seem to me that if the locos are all in good working order, $2500 for 25 locos is $100/loco, which is a decent price, but no a particular bargain. But, then there is all the rolling stock, structures and the layout itself, which makes it a decent price in my mind.

The down side of buying a completed layout is that it is done. No more work to do on it. For some of us it is the building process is what keeps us going. If you are at the stage of life where you don't want a lot of work to do, then you might go for this. You could always redo small parts of the layout to personalize the layout according to your interests, while maintaining a working a layout -- instead of starting from scratch and taking a while to get a working layout.

The other big disadvantage to this layout is that it is likely a DC layout. This mean that you will not be able to run DCC. If you are not familiar with DCC, check it out before you buy (lots of info under the DCC forum here). You need to know what the advantages and disadvantages are before you buy. You could buy this layout, then convert it to DCC, but that would be expensive. The system itself is not that expensive, but converting 25 locos would be costly -- unless you only want to convert and run a subset of the included locos.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> I am no expert on assessing value, but it would seem to me that if the locos are all in good working order, $2500 for 25 locos is $100/loco, which is a decent price, but no a particular bargain. But, then there is all the rolling stock, structures and the layout itself, which makes it a decent price in my mind.
> 
> The down side of buying a completed layout is that it is done. No more work to do on it. For some of us it is the building process is what keeps us going. If you are at the stage of life where you don't want a lot of work to do, then you might go for this. You could always redo small parts of the layout to personalize the layout according to your interests, while maintaining a working a layout -- instead of starting from scratch and taking a while to get a working layout.
> 
> The other big disadvantage to this layout is that it is likely a DC layout. This mean that you will not be able to run DCC. If you are not familiar with DCC, check it out before you buy (lots of info under the DCC forum here). You need to know what the advantages and disadvantages are before you buy. You could buy this layout, then convert it to DCC, but that would be expensive. The system itself is not that expensive, but converting 25 locos would be costly -- unless you only want to convert and run a subset of the included locos.



First of all, there is always something to be done on a layout, even if just rebuilding a scene to make it better. Any engine worth $100 would have to be a good engine, if it's a TYCO, early Bachmann or lifelike, AHM and many that were made in eastern Europe, even $25 an engine would be generous, if they all run. What is the quality of the cars, and how well was the layout built. One thing I noticed is that his tracks that were off the ground were not supported by anything but the piers, no bridge work between them, and real tracks don't support themselves, just a bit unrealistic. 

At one TCA York meet a man set up across the aisle from me and was selling buildings for $5.00 each, and I figured I had 3 days to browse what he had and pick out what I wanted, then someone from another hall bought everything. I was lucky to get a few pieces before the buyer got there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The guy will think he died and went to Heaven if he gets $2500 for it! Sorry, but IMO that's very overpriced. If the layout is DC, it's probably pretty dated.

The only way to come up with a realistic estimate would be lots of pictures and a fairly detailed list of the items being offered. Many times, people trying to sell a layout like this cherry pick all the good stuff and then try to pawn off the rest on some unsuspecting person as a "complete" layout.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I say buy new stuff and build your own layout. If you can spend $2500 you'll be way ahead with buying and building new and you won't regret anything. Tell the seller thanks but no thanks.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Wow...tough choice!!*

Hey NW egr., After looking at that layout..which is huge by the way....there looks to be a ton of buildings, bridges, vehicles etc on the layout itself that I for one would find appealing. But in total honesty the other guys are spot on with the assessment. You would probably be better off buying and building for $2,500 your own collection and layout plus Motive power. There are a lot of Lifelike, Bachmann and Tyco Locos & Rolling stock on the layout which depreciates its value. The track looks in sections like Atlas Brass and thats a scratch as well...stuff ishard to keep clean...but I could be mistaken...even at that you can get Atlas code 83 sectional or flex track at a premium price. So Caveate emptor...let the buyer beware and let us know how you make out!


----------



## NW engr (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok guys that's the kind of input I was looking for. Just a babe in this stuff as far as model RR. Like some of you guys I worked over 25 years as a locomotive Engineer for the N&W and NS. I had no desire to work 12 hrs on a real one and come home and play with a model train. LOL. Besides that I didn't have time. I have a couple of classic cars and going to get rid of one and open up room for a layout. I know like anything it's how much do you want to spend. So would like some were around 10k to 15k make a good layout for a DDC system or is that pocket change for a system. I guess that depends on size right.. LOL ! ? I have no ideal at all. I have a 12X24 room. Yes I would like it to work like a real RR system. where is good place to buy. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

NW engr said:


> Ok guys that's the kind of input I was looking for. Just a babe in this stuff as far as model RR. Like some of you guys I worked over 25 years as a locomotive Engineer for the N&W and NS. I had no desire to work 12 hrs on a real one and come home and play with a model train. LOL. Besides that I didn't have time. I have a couple of classic cars and going to get rid of one and open up room for a layout. I know like anything it's how much do you want to spend. So would like some were around 10k to 15k make a good layout for a DDC system or is that pocket change for a system. I guess that depends on size right.. LOL ! ? I have no ideal at all. I have a 12X24 room. Yes I would like it to work like a real RR system. where is good place to buy. Thanks for all the help.



What do you want to do with your trains, just sit back and relax running trains around a loop? It seems to me that there are a lot of questions you need to answer for yourself, before you buy someone else's problems. There are a few "Plug and Play" systems, but they will cost a bit of money for a few good reliable trains.


----------



## NW engr (Dec 24, 2015)

Doc I don't care to build at all. Just checking the market. I have no problem working on a layout . Just got finishing adding a room to my house and I framed it,floor it,and wired it by myself so it's no problem to work on it. I will look forward to it. Just seeing if this was a good buy on the layout as far as equipment. I guess I need to go to a show or a store to see a updated layout DDC running or look on you tube. Thanks for your help.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You would do well to go to a local hobby shop that deals primarily with trains, if one is in your area, and have a discussion with the owner as to what you want to do. He probably knows of a local club or individual that can help you get started out right.


----------



## NW engr (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok flyboy . I believe there is one about 20 miles from . will start checking next week after the Holiday rush is over. Thanks


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

A couple companies to check out. 

http://www.modelrailroadbenchwork.com/

https://sieversbenchwork.com/

http://miannebenchwork.com/

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/lay...543b4984-4afe-49cc-a0bd-b5063aa12831-0-ab_msb


----------



## NW engr (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks DOC


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

There is no answer for "how much" because a lot depends on you. If starting from zero, DCC isn't really that much more expensive than DC...........you'll spend more for the system, but DCC requires much simpler wiring so you save on wire, electrical switches, ect. and if you only plan on running one or 2 locos, you can get away with a DCC starter set which will set you back less than $200. How many locos will you need/want.......DCC locos will set you back $30 - 70 more than DC, or $70 to 100 more if you go for sound as well. When you get to track, if you want to watch trains run, and not do a lot of switching, the turnouts are the biggest cost.......and of course bigger equals more expensive. Buildings will be one of the "big ticket" items..........so if you want a large town........the cost goes up fast. In contrast, scenery is relatively cheap, since a lot of the materials can come from the craft or hardware store.
The important thing is to figure out what YOU want to do, which is why buying someone elses layout can be disappointing. And remember you don't have to go from nothing to a finished product in a few days.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

The *National Model Railroad Association* has a lot of good info on their website to help modelers: *www.nmra.org*. They also have division, regional & national conventions. You don't have to join but have a look at their website to find out about layouts in your area, MR magazines & websites, hobby shops, MR standards, DCC info, local clubs, etc. But if you do join you should be able to get a lot of good help w/ your layout. If you have a good LHS near you they can help you also. Same w/ MR clubs near you. There's nothing wrong w/ asking for help because we've all been there.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

NW engr,
MRLdave hit on something regarding scenery and cost there is a ton of free materials nature can provide that, with a little imagination and work will look better than the store bought stuff ever could! IMHO!


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Most of what is in the pix is old, say 20-30 years. Engines from that time range in value from $5-$10. Cars are around a $1. If the track is brass it is useful, but really has no value. If you really want the stuff, The high end wold be around $500. And that depends on what is actually there.
Good luck,
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have 12' X 24' room to build an HO model railroad you are
indeed fortunate. You could complete it with the finest 
DCC equipment, populate it with the best, most popular
locomotives and cars, and spend no where near 10 to
15 thousand. This is one of the most respected
on line dealers. Check their prices on what you would
need and you'll see what I mean.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/

My mind boggles at the layout possibilities in a room that size.

Don


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Not having to build your own layout is a big advantage for some. Buying something ready to run and pre-built is important for some. The one question is, how well does it run, and what will need to be repaired before it can run again.


----------

